# So thinking about purchasing my first fishing boat....



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Been looking at a 2018 Lund Rebel XS SS 1650. 60hp merc. I haven’t really branched out to other dealers to see what else is out there since this is 5 minutes from home. I am looking for something that can fit in my garage for the winter as well as a light weight package. My tow vehicle is a 14 Frontier crew cab 4x4. I figure this will come in about 2250 loaded with gear and a full tank of gas. I am also looking to outfit it with a minn Kota power drive 70 s 24v and a helix 7 or 9 undecided there. Looking to stay about $25k all said and done. 

How do you like your Lund or are there other comparable units I should look at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

My bro in law has a rebel 1650 with a 60hp merc, it’s a great boat but it’s slightly underpowered at 60. It has trouble planing with more than 2 people on board so I would recommend max hp (I believe 75 max). Other than that it’s an awesome boat. I have a Lund impact 1675 and very happy with it, it’s wider and has much more storage than the rebel but it’s more $. Can’t go wrong with either boat imo.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

By all means compare with other boats. Alumacraft, crestliner, Lowe all worth a look.


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Ive had boats all my life and have never bought new.There are some great deals in the fall out there.People don't want to pay for them in storage or make a boat payment in winter.Just take your time and look around and be able to pull the trigger when you find one.Good deals don't last very long.Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Spring is not the time to buy a boat.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had more problems with dealers than boats, shop for the best dealer.
I agree with lake boat, you can find a good lightly used boat.
More horsepower!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

are you planning to fish erie, ? if all you fish is inland water its good. that 60 on that 16 ftr is fine inland but ya may need more hp on the big pond, I can say this because I have a 16.9 crestliner Nordic.. with a 90 merc and a 5 Nissan kicker and 15 gal main tank and 3 gal for kicker. I have to pick my days but if it gets bad out there 3 s and 4s I take a beating but I can get on plane on good water in 7 secs and hit 39 mph .. you don't get to run wot very much but I'm not doggin my way with the nose in the air pushing a big wake . now I'm not sayin ya want a spastic little boat like mine but try and find one that has power and comfy , my one bud had an 18 ftr with a 50 and slow was the word. don't just settle for something get the ride ya want ...


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

I agree with Lake Boat, I've owned boats for over 30 years, first boat was new, then realized how much more of a boat I could have bought for the same money had I looked for used. There are a lot of good deals out there, people are always selling for one reason or another, moving, divorce etc, etc.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Morning guys - Thanks for the responses. Erie is definitely not my bag I prefer the inland lakes. I will really only have 2 people on the boat and maybe my dog or wife at times. I really want to stay below 3000 lbs the added benefit to the Lund example is that it will fit in the garage for winter storage. Not a deal breaker if it doesn't but it would be nice not to have to screw with wrapping the boat and paying for storage. Garage is also heated. 

I haven't fished seriously in years. I'm from Missouri and did a lot of small streams and rivers mainly wading and fly fishing. Ohio lacks a bit in the small stream department and if you really want to fish the lakes a boat is part of the equation (well if you want to enjoy it). 

I agree that spring is not the best time to buy but the second half of this venture is to spend some quality time with my son before he goes to college in two years so if that means I pay a bit of a premium so be it (within reason of course).


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Templeton said:


> I agree with Lake Boat, I've owned boats for over 30 years, first boat was new, then realized how much more of a boat I could have bought for the same money had I looked for used. There are a lot of good deals out there, people are always selling for one reason or another, moving, divorce etc, etc.


It's not necessarily about buying more boat for the same money (for me). If I can find a used boat that fits the constraints of what I am looking for great, so far I haven't. At least not one that saved a substantial amount without being 20+ years old.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some of those older boats were built much better and heavier metal than there newer cousions.


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Yes by all means, we cannot put a price on spending time with family, I have 3 boys myself and the older two have fished Erie with me in the past but now have busy lives of their own, and do not get to go anymore and I do cherish the fishing and hunting with my youngest because I know what is coming.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> some of those older boats were built much better and heavier metal than there newer cousions.


Open to suggestions...


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just saying I’m familiar with the boat, it will not get on plane with 60 hp and 3 adults without shifting weight to bow, once on plane it runs 33-36. The boat has been re-propped for performance.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Raider16 said:


> Just saying I’m familiar with the boat, it will not get on plane with 60 hp and 3 adults without shifting weight to bow, once on plane it runs 33-36. The boat has been re-propped for performance.


My son and I went together on a Crestliner.We went from the 25hp that came on it to a 9.9 because we mostly fish inland 9.9 lakes.Not fast by any means but great to fish out of.Ravenna Marine treated us well


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm on my 4th boat. had new and used. The trailer is as important as the boat if going used. ask about bearing maintenance on the trailer and check the wiring on the boat and make sure it's sound. also check the anodes of the motor if the boat is aluminum. Anodes are sacrificial anodes to prevent corrosion of the motor.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Also.... if you are buying new, spend some time thinking about how you want it rigged. Be _extreamly_ specific with the dealer. The first time I bought one I found out their idea of how it should be rigged was a long way from my ideas. Details on how you want it wired, transducer placement, VHF and antenna placement fish finder, on and on. Don't leave all that to chance.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Because Bass are fast fish!"


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I second the idea of buying used. I just recently picked up a 2010 Pro-V 16 with 50hp Merc fully rigged for under $10k. Since this is your first boat, you will find that you don't really know what you want/need yet. The beauty of buying used is that you don't take much of a hit if you decide to "trade up" in a year or two. Since you are fishing inland waters only, have you considered a bass boat style rig as opposed to the "multi-species" deep-v style? A bass boat (glass or tin) gives up something in rough water abilities, but is often more stable (in relatively calm water) while fishing and has larger raised casting areas fore and aft.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a 2013 crestliner 1650 SC with a 2013 mercury 60hp I’m selling for 14k. I just don’t have the time to use it anymore.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I have a 2013 crestliner 1650 SC with a 2013 mercury 60hp I’m selling for 14k. I just don’t have the time to use it anymore.


Good used smaller fishing boats go fast.I looked for about a year and just couldn't find anything that wasn't much cheaper than new


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

fishless said:


> Good used smaller fishing boats go fast.I looked for about a year and just couldn't find anything that wasn't much cheaper than new



That kind of where I am. I can find larger boats but that’s not what I am looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

a word look away from home your ride may be in 50 miles away. sometimes ya just get lucky its early, when you find your ride you will know it , kinda a carma thing.


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Take a look at a Ranger rt 178. A new one can be had for the money your willing to spend. Lifetime warranty on hull, mercury 4 stroke (60 hp). I would just upgrade trolling motor to a 24 volt at least 70 lb thrust. Good solid, stable boat that are made well. Check out knox marine, they have 2 in stock now. Good guys to deal with.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

If you are on face book, try these groups:

Walleye boats for sale

Used bass boats for sale

Bass boat sales, Ranger, Phoenix, triton

There are lots of boats posted every day. The Walleye boat group may serve you best.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have an old Crestliner like bustedrod. 90hp Johnson, 8hp kicker. It is perfect for me. It was also my first boat. I would look for a used one if it was me. I found mine up around Detroit, Mich for $3400 bucks. It can get me out on Lake Erie.......been 10 miles out on a calm day. It took me 2 years of searching until I found it. Like the one guy said, it would suck if you dumped a lot of money into your first boat and then decided that you didn't like it. There are tons of good boats out there. Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As has been said, buying used is a great option and one I'd surely look at.
One thing to be careful about when buying used or new. Make sure you have enough mtr. for the boat/load you are buying. 
To get price down on new boats, dealers often rig boat with the smallest mtr they can. Buyer purchases boat only to find out there's just not enough horses to get boat on plane efficiently once boat is loaded to buyers needs. 
Since the mtr is the most expensive part of the rig, there are many used, but almost new boats out there for sale with very marginal Mtrs hanging off the back that the buyer got caught in that trap.

So whether you purchase new or used, be careful not to buy a boat under powered.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Most people over price their used boats and vehicles. So much so that some dealers will have better prices than the average individual, plus a reputable dealer is less likely to hide things. Buying on OGF, Craigslist and Facebook takes persistence and patience if you want a good price. You have to keep looking and pounce on it when a good priced, good boat presents. I would also recommend looking at a few used ones with a knowledgeable friend who can give you tips on what to look for.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah man 10 mi out good water , gotta love it the old crestliner hums right along heh moondog ..?


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

bustedrod said:


> yeah man 10 mi out good water , gotta love it the old crestliner hums right along heh moondog ..?


I love that old boat....has never leaked a drop. I like the layout of the boat too.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have not read where you have made the decision to go with a Bass boat style or Deep V...Personally, if your just fishing inland lakes...Bass boat style... If your going Aluminum, spend the cash, get something along the lines of Ranger RT 178. They are heavier, and will handle rougher water. I dont believe the older aluminum Bass boats really handle rough water. I had 2001 Fischer and it tore me up on rough water. On my 3rd boat now, and its a fiberglass bass boat style. My only complaint with it, its 17', not enough room with two people. (especially when my wife brings her knitting) has 115 hp and wish it was 150. But... I'll keep it for few years. Piece of cake to launch and load by yourself or when my wife is present. Towed it with my Trail Blazer with no problems. Best bet, find some owners willing to take you out on their boat make your decision then. Oh, got a car port to put my boat under. Best 700 bucks I have spent on boat maintenance. Well, maybe the Bimini top which kept my wife happy...


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a Rebel 1625xlss and loved it. Had it on Erie many times and it helped me land many kings in NW Michigan. Upgraded to the 1900 Tyee, another Lund beauty. Cant go wrong with Lund imo


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've got a Lund Fury 1625xl with a Honda BF60, I wont hesitate to take it out on erie and its perfect for inland lakes, sure it wont break 40 mph but if I wanted a speed boat, that's what I would of bought.. of course on erie I wont go out 18 miles in 3-4 footers anyway. I see most are telling you to buy used, I've owned used boats all my life and this is my first new boat. I rigged it how I wanted it (not the dealer) and doubt I'll ever buy another. I love it! just need to find more time to use it. the trailer advise is spot on too, I made the dealer upgraded my trailer, it was on some little 10" wheel thing. he said they couldn't do it because it was a package, I said upgrade the trailer or I'm going elsewhere. of course he had to go talk to the boss, but I got that upgraded trailer.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m older guy 71 have a lund 1775 pro V bought new in 1993 ,wore out the first motor now powered with a merc 115 and a T8 kicker ,boat, trailer, has never ever been a problem. its been to arizona four times. no leaks . been to erie few times ,


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> ,boat, trailer, has never ever been a problem. its been to arizona four times. no leaks . been to erie few times ,


Please dont say it was Lake Powell...


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Wife and I spent 6 months looking for a boat and bought a Crestliner 1650 Super Hawk brand new from Ravenna Marine. 

We looked at used boats exclusively at first as we wanted an 1850, however they are wider, and our driveway was not wide enough. So we figured out our budget for a larger used boat was enough for a smaller new boat. From there it was just the comprimises between my wife and on what we wanted.

Splurge for I-pilot link on your trolling motor and depth finder, I just upgraded and now I'm pissed I didn't do it from the start when building the boat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

no roosevelt lake close to globe AZ about forty miles away. huge crappie, pushing 2# and a bit ,5# bass every day.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

mrrammsey, congrats on your decision, that's a great boat, I have one in a 1750 side consel and love the room it provides. Lot's of storage and also add-on storage. My boat is very stable and big water capable pretty much any time. Very nice to tow, not an oversized tuna. I'd very strongly suggest going with the 90, I know your thinking you'll never need it but.. the boat will jump on plane with a load, it will cruise at lower rpm's and travel at a faster speed. Fuel economy on the 4 stroke is awesome, and if you need it, it will boggie. The new 18's are all built with a composite transom guaranteed for life, as well as the hull and deck. You won't get that with a used boat. Also Lund is high on the resale list as well. You only live once, get what you want and enjoy it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> no roosevelt lake close to globe AZ about forty miles away. huge crappie, pushing 2# and a bit ,5# bass every day.


It is a dream to retire to Lake Powell, but maybe Roosevelt Lake will do. Have t take a vacation there some year


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Popspastime said:


> mrrammsey, congrats on your decision, that's a great boat, I have one in a 1750 side consel and love the room it provides. Lot's of storage and also add-on storage. My boat is very stable and big water capable pretty much any time. Very nice to tow, not an oversized tuna. I'd very strongly suggest going with the 90, I know your thinking you'll never need it but.. the boat will jump on plane with a load, it will cruise at lower rpm's and travel at a faster speed. Fuel economy on the 4 stroke is awesome, and if you need it, it will boggie. The new 18's are all built with a composite transom guaranteed for life, as well as the hull and deck. You won't get that with a used boat. Also Lund is high on the resale list as well. You only live once, get what you want and enjoy it.


Sorry guys been pretty busy the past week or so. I am still thinking hard on the Lund 1650 XS SS. I like bass boats if all I was doing was fishing but less comfort if my wife comes along or my dog for that matter. The size is just right to fit in my garage as well and thats a huge plus, paying for storage sucks. 

I have been looking at used boats as well but really cant find anything that I feel great about. there are a lot that look like hell with a large price tag. I know that the new boat depreciation in the first year can be large but the prices of a used year old boat are not that far off. Theres some piece of mind for me with a new boat anyway.The Lifetime warranty on the transom is nice. I have read some real horror stories regarding transom repairs. Its one of my biggest fears with a used boat. I have no desire for a larger boat Erie is not my thing.

Definitely looking at 24v trolling motor since some lakes will be restricted horsepower or electric only. I-Pilot Link seems very pricey so I doubt I go that far but the I-pilot would be nice. I would be looking at the 70# MinnKota and a Helix 7 si.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Lund 1650 XS SS





> Definitely looking at 24v trolling motor since some lakes will be restricted horsepower or electric only.


Just some food for thought. If you don't have room for 2 batteries up front for a 24V electric bow motor, consider a 55lb bow mount and get a 55lb transom mount. That way for electric only lakes you have plenty of thrust for your 16 footer to get around.
I keep the 55 lb bow mount pointed straight and use the transom for steering and extra speed when on electric only.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Well I finally pulled the trigger and laid down a deposit on a new boat that I think will fit the bill for what I want. 

2018 Lund Rebel 1650 XS Sport dual console walk through. 60hp Mercury ELPT. Lowrance Elite 7 TI touch. 24v 80# Minnkota Terrova Ipilot 60” and a Minnkota 10a on board charger. 

As long as the bank comes back with “reasonable” terms we are a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

congrats you,ll love your lund. an old saying, BOAT brake out another thousand, or BOAT , A hole in the water to which one pours money. have fun.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> congrats you,ll love your lund. an old saying, BOAT brake out another thousand, or BOAT , A hole in the water to which one pours money. have fun.


Thanks! Yeah I had a sail boat for a while years ago and bought everything with “boat units” every boat unit was $100. 

Looking forward to it. Just about have my parking space ready. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your Lund. They are good boats, you will be pleased. Most important is that you will get on the water with your family sooner rather than later. I had the pleasure of a few years of my son firstmating on my charter boat before and during college - those were the best summers ever... now, don't worry about scratches and such - don't abuse it - but don't fuss over pulling up on shore and such... no one sees it when under water and you can always paint it later. the "no fuss" was the best boating advice i was given with the purchase of my first ever boat and i still follow that advice.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice wish my building was that organized hahahh enjoy your boat just do not run that motor without water or your water pump will melt down. ok if the engine is new break it in right and it will run for a long time


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

bustedrod said:


> nice wish my building was that organized hahahh enjoy your boat just do not run that motor without water or your water pump will melt down. ok if the engine is new break it in right and it will run for a long time


Thanks! freaking garage was a disaster til I decided to fix it up a bit. Still have to paint and build my cabinet doors and drawer fronts. Added heat for working on winter projects but I guess its now heated boat storage LOL.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Well it’s done. Signed the deal this afternoon. I pick up my boat on the 21st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Make sure you post some pic's when you get it.. congrats and good luck, you'll love it.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Waiting sucks.... well I took advantage of the time and got the garage painted. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

WTH is that... Shoot, that looks better then my bedroom.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

come build me a garage... my Baha needs an indoor winter home.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe you should have just built your own boat based on your skills LOL


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats on the new boat. I've got a 1200 sqft garage and your looks exactly like what I want to eventually get around to doing


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Congrats on the new boat. I've got a 1200 sqft garage and your looks exactly like what I want to eventually get around to doing


Nice! I wanted a larger garage but just didn’t have the space to build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like a nice home for the new boat.Congrats


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Raider16 said:


> Just saying I’m familiar with the boat, it will not get on plane with 60 hp and 3 adults without shifting weight to bow, once on plane it runs 33-36. The boat has been re-propped for performance.


Trim tabs! They make them in Akron and they are relatively inexpensive. I put them on a 20' fiberglass boat and what a difference. If you try them I believe that you will be much happier!


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

It’s not my boat, he put hydrofoil and that helped a little. It’s not as if we actually run full throttle very often it’s about getting it on a plane to run efficiently. If I’m paying $20,000 for a new boat I would want it to perform well. Of all the money that goes into the purchase of a new boat , upgrading the power is not a huge cost difference say going from a 60 to a 75 but in the long run it’s money well spent imo. I have a 17’ Lund that similar to the said boat with a 90 that handles the boat much better.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man if I had your money I would throw mine away lolololol


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

bustedrod said:


> man if I had your money I would throw mine away lolololol


Fortunately I’m loaded! Lololol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahaha how cool is that ?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm looking at the Lund,1625 Fury tiller. Like you I have no desire to go to Erie. My first boot was a Sea Nymph,with a 9.9 mariner. I just want to fish,most lakes I fish are 10hp. Or electric only,and some of those won't allow a fuel tank. Right now I have a Terrova 80# I-pilot, Hummingbird Helix 9 so. If I had it to do over, I would go with the I-pilot link. Much more bang on getting in the right spot, even the spot on the spot! I now have a used crestliner16' all electric. I can fish all day.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

The waiting is over!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

mrramsey said:


> The waiting is over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics, please! I'm jealous! Where did you get it from?


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

I bought it from Buckeye Sports Center. 

Here are some additional pics. 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy the comforts this boat has.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

nice. did you eat dinner sitting on the boat in the garage? ha ha


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

privateer said:


> nice. did you eat dinner sitting on the boat in the garage? ha ha


Ha, not quite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I see you have the Terrova, will the Lowrance follow the contours?


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

JamesF said:


> I see you have the Terrova, will the Lowrance follow the contours?


No that would require the hummingbird with the iPilot-link. That was a lot more than I wanted to spend. I really wanted the spot lock. It will record up to a 2 mile track that you can re-run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous boat... time to get worm guts all over it and get er broke in..


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

backfar said:


> Absolutely gorgeous boat... time to get worm guts all over it and get er broke in..


my only complaint about my alumacraft is carpeting... i was just beefing about that same thing in the v-berth on the Baha too. who's great idea was it to put carpeting in such an environment? looks good for a few years anyway... or until the first slimy batch of baitfish is dumped out from a cast net on your deck - carry a big wash tub for that...


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice, you will not be disappointed!!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

mrramsey said:


> No that would require the hummingbird with the iPilot-link. That was a lot more than I wanted to spend. I really wanted the spot lock. It will record up to a 2 mile track that you can re-run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an older Terrova, and Helix 9si,I can record the same on the Terrova, but the Helix will record well over a thousand. But not follow the contours. My next boat, will have that option. I plan on keeping most of what I have, except for a new Terrova. Since I have so much invested in my Helix, I'll sell my older Terrova. Hopefully by this fall.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful boat!(and garage) I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.
Al


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Well took her out to west branch for the maiden voyage this afternoon. Smooth sailing. Got the first hour of break in knocked out. Might be taking it back to the dealer tomorrow to have the battery charger installed. The first one (mk210D) didn’t fit so they ordered an mk212pc to replace it. I also ordered a mercury vessel view mobile for the engine. 

Played around with the lowrance elite to a bit. Really like it! Nothing like the fish finders I remember lol. The terrova is equally as nice. Tried out the spot lock and it held position very well. I was a little concerned about towing with my frontier but pulled it just fine. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like you had the first of many good times to come.
Congrats again on your new boat.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats, looks great!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice rig. Question though about the pic with the trolling motor deployed. Is that the navigation lights mounted on the deck to the right of motor?? If so you might consider putting a socket there and using one on a short post to raise it above the motor. Someone on your port side won't be able to see it. Don't want to see you get into a situation.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I see a chrome light socket right behind motor now I wanna kno what the black plastic thing is??


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thats the horn, the light socket is there as well and stands 2 ft over the bow.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, the horn, didn't even think of that. Disregard my previous comment. I thought it was a flush mount nav light. Sorry.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah the running lights are on a short pole and the anchor light is on a beastly 6’ pole for the rear. 

New requirements are that the anchor light has to be above the sport / Bimini top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Took her out to west branch again today. Did a little non existent fishing and ran the motor in for a while again. Got the first 2 hour break in complete. The 60 did pretty well with 3 of us in the boat. No speed demon but she got up on plane pretty well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

mrramsey said:


> No speed demon but she got up on plane pretty well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who cares? The fish don't mind or notice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I had the dealer remove that rear jump seat in my fury, you'd be surprised how much room you have after its gone.


----------

